# Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Juni 2012)

*Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Bin gerade am überlegen welche FLüssigkeit ich in Zukunft verwenden werde. Hatte bisher das inno protect Zeug aber das wird mir langsam zu teuer. So ein Auto kühlmittel mag ich nicht hernehmen. 

Kennt jemand Alternativen. Am besten transparente Alternativen. Weiß jemand ob das Zeug noch Grün ist nach dem Mischen? Modvision - Ihr gnstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkhlungen und Modding - Wasserzusatz Valvoline SuperCoolant 500ml 227748


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Wenn du kein Alu im Kreislauf hast tuts Destwasser auch  
Ich werd mir auch kein inno mehr "kaufen", werd einfach das Verhältnis immer mehr und mehr anpassn
Aber generell ist nichts gegn das G48 auszusetzn, im Verhältnis 1:25 ist es dann eh schon extrem verdünnt


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Bildet sich auf Kupfer nicht eine Oxidschicht wenn ich nur normales destilliertes Wasser benutze?


----------



## Uter (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Doch, aber  ?
Die Oxidschicht beeinträchtigt die Kühlleistung auch nicht mehr als die Zusätze (also nicht messbar) und kann bei Bedarf (z.B. Verkauf) auch wieder entfernt werden. Ich persönlich sehe ohne Alu außer der Optik keinen Grund einen Wasserzusatz zu nutzen.


----------



## Combi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

meine wakü läuft seit über 2 jahren nur mit dest. wasser...
hatte mal inno protect mit drin,aber nach nem umbau weggelassen..
schadet in keinster weise den komponenten...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Blöd ist nur, dass mein AGB noch aus Alu ist und ich keinen geeigneten Kupfer-AGB finde.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, dass mein AGB noch aus Alu ist und ich keinen geeigneten Kupfer-AGB finde.


 
Dann G48 oder Dervat im Verhältnis, weil Alu drinnen ist 1:15 - 1:20


----------



## On/OFF (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Nimm doch einfach eines vom einem Hersteller , der sich damit auskennt  ,   du tust ja grad so als wäre das der teuerste Posten bei einer WaKü .

Gut wenn du ein 200 Literfass als AGB dein Eigen nennst , dann würde ich auch zu Frostschutzmittel von der Tanke raten  ( G48)

mfg


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Wenn die BASF nichts davon versteht - wer dann? 

G48 ist einer der bewährtesten Korrsosionsschutzzusätze - nicht nur für´s Auto sondern auch für Waküs. Das Gleiche zu Apothekenpreise von Wakü-Marken zu kaufen ist überflüssig, sofern einen die türkisblaue Farbe nicht stört. G48-Konzentrat ist sehr günstig und du hast immer Kühlmittel vorrätig, statt irgendwelche Fertigmischen nachkaufen zu müssen, wenn ein Wasserwechsel ansteht. Wenn man natürlich transparenten Korrosionschutz haben will bleibt leider kaum was anderes, als die Produkte von Inno oder AC aber ansonsten fährt man mit G48 sehr gut.


----------



## On/OFF (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn die BASF nichts davon versteht - wer dann?
> 
> G48 ist einer der bewährtesten Korrsosionsschutzzusätze - nicht nur für´s Auto sondern auch für Waküs. Das Gleiche zu Apothekenpreise von Wakü-Marken zu kaufen ist überflüssig, sofern einen die türkisblaue Farbe nicht stört. G48-Konzentrat ist sehr günstig und du hast immer Kühlmittel vorrätig, statt irgendwelche Fertigmischen nachkaufen zu müssen, wenn ein Wasserwechsel ansteht. Wenn man natürlich transparenten Korrosionschutz haben will bleibt leider kaum was anderes, als die Produkte von Inno oder AC aber ansonsten fährt man mit G48 sehr gut.




^^ hast immer Kühlmittel vorrätig   tust ja grad so ,  als wäre es Stickstoff..

Du willst mir nicht wirklich verklickern , das du jeden Monat die Kühlflüssigkeit tauschst?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Früher als ich noch mehrere Wakü-Rechner gleichzeitig in Betrieb hatte, konnte das schon vorkommen . Heute hab ich nur noch einen Wakü-PC in Betrieb, der bestenfalls gar nicht gewartet wird, weil er sowieso nur selten läuft. Ein zweiter Wakü-PC steht nur noch als "Kaltreserve" und im Notfall zum Ausschlachten bereit. Hab die Phase in der man ständig am Rechner werkelt und ständig Hardware und Wakü erneuert oder erweitert halt schon paar Jahre hinter mir und nutze inzwischen hauptsächlich Stromsparsysteme die keine Wakü mehr brauchen. Da ist das mit der Korrosionsschutzversorgung natürlich nicht mehr so relevant, aber viele Wakü-Bastler bauen eben noch häufig um. Da ist das schon ein wichtiges Argument. 

G48 Konzentrat ist bei den Mischverhältnissen, wie man sie in der Wakü einsetzen sollte jedenfalls so ergiebig, dass man selbst bei häufigen Wasserwechseln, die im Übrigen ja nicht nur geplant, sondern z.B auch durch Umbauten zustande kommen, über Jahre hinweg mit einem 1,5L-Behälter hin kommt. Daraus lassen sich gut 30L und mehr Kühlflüssigkeit für die Wakü anmischen und bei unvorhergesehen Wartungen hat man nie das Problem, dass die Fertigmische alle ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Wenn man häufig umbaut sollte man aber schon allein wegen dem Ärger mit der Entsorgung was anderes als G48 nehmen...
(es sei denn man wohnt direkt neben ner Werkstatt etc)


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Alle Korrosionschutzmittel gehören nicht in den Abfluss .


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

inno protect kann man aber in den Abfluss schütten. Außerdem ist das G48 auch nicht gerade ungiftig und ich komme bei Umbauten häufiger in Berührung mit dem Kühlwasser. Auch hatte ich schon mal ein Leck und über türkisblaue Fugen neben den Fliesen werden meine Eltern nicht gerade begeistert sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Innoprotect gehört genauso wenig wie G48 in den Ausguss . Beides besteht aus denselben Bestandteilen (im Wesentlichen Glykol sowie ein sehr kleiner Volumenanteil relativ harmloser Korrosionsinhibitoren). Die Toxizität beider Mittel dürfte daher ebenfalls äußerst ähnlich sein. Der Wesentlichste Unterschied ist die Farbe.
Verglichen mit wirklich giftigen und krebserregenden Korrosionsschutzmitteln sind beide aber ziemlich harmlos im Abwasser haben sie vor allem aufgrund des Glykolanteils trotzdem nicht verloren.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Auch auf den Umweltschutz wurde Wert gelegt: innovatek Protect ist biologiosch abbaubar, bei Einleitung in eine Kläranlage wird die Abbautätigkeit der Microorganismen nicht beeinträchtigt und das Mittel komplett biologisch abgebaut.
Enthält 1,2- Ethandiol


----------



## hitzestau (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Viele der hier aufgeführten Überlegungen haben wir uns auch gemacht und wollten auch auf eine Mischung von Frostschutz und dest. Wasser setzen. Wir haben uns im Obi die Frostschutzmittel angeschaut und die sind alle farbig. Wenn jemand ein farbloses kennt, bitte melden. Das hat uns nicht gefallen, wir wollen auch in verdünnter Form keinen zusätzlichen Farbstoffe im Kreislauf.

Auch wenn es sozusagen "flüssiges Gold" ist, haben wir uns für innovatekProtekt IP entschieden. Das sind zwar rund 50 Franken für 2 Liter, was aber schlussendlich nur ein kleiner Posten ist im gesamten Budget für eine WaKü. Wenn man als Liebhaber bereit ist, viel Geld für Radiatoren oder waterblocks auszugeben, sollte einem eine spezialisierte Flüssigkeit auch was wert sein. Schliesslich geht es bei der Flüssigkeit auch um Korrosionsschutz, Wärmeleitung und Abtöten von Algen und ähnlichem im Kreislauf. Im Auto werden solche Organismen ja von der hohen Hitze im Motor abgetötet, aber ein PC erreicht ja nie solche Temperaturen. Und innovatekProtekt IP ist auch von Eheim zertifiziert. Das sehen wir auch als Vorteil an, denn unser Komponenten sollten lange in gutem Zustand bleiben. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir soweit sein, dass wir unsere Flüssigkeit einfüllen können. Solange könnt Ihr unsere Arbeiten im Tagebuch-Thread mit verfolgen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/222566-tagebuch-projekt-hitzestau-umbau-wasserkuehlung.html


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Das sind zwar rund 50 Franken für 2 Liter, was aber schlussendlich nur ein kleiner Posten ist im gesamten Budget für eine WaKü.


Dafür ist es der einzige Posten, der nicht einmalig ist.



hitzestau schrieb:


> Wenn man als Liebhaber bereit ist, viel Geld für Radiatoren oder waterblocks auszugeben, sollte einem eine spezialisierte Flüssigkeit auch was wert sein.


Das Argument ist m.M.n. schwach. Nur weil man sehr viel Geld für eine Sache ausgiebt heißt das nicht, dass man an einem anderen Punkt sparen könnte. Im Gegenteil, wenn man an einer Stelle spart, dann hat man mehr Geld für die wichtigeren Bereiche.



hitzestau schrieb:


> Schliesslich geht es bei der Flüssigkeit auch um Korrosionsschutz, Wärmeleitung und Abtöten von Algen und ähnlichem im Kreislauf.


Korrosionsschutz: Ohne Alu nicht nötig. Die Oxide können bei Bedarf wieder entfernt werden.
Wärmeleitung: Unwichtig. Die Wärmekapazität dagegen ist bei reinem dest. Wasser höher als bei jedem Gemisch.
Abtöten von Algen o.ä.: Es gibt keinen einzigen belegbaren Fall, bei dem nach gründlicher Reinigung Algen aufgetreten sind.



hitzestau schrieb:


> Und innovatekProtekt IP ist auch von Eheim zertifiziert. Das sehen wir auch als Vorteil an, denn unser Komponenten sollten lange in gutem Zustand bleiben.


 Von denen ist auch dest. Wasser und Aquarienwasser zugelassen. 

btw: Das verlinken des Tagebuchs ohne Zusammenhang ist streng genommen off topic.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Auch auf den Umweltschutz wurde Wert gelegt: innovatek Protect ist biologiosch abbaubar, bei Einleitung in eine Kläranlage wird die Abbautätigkeit der Microorganismen nicht beeinträchtigt und das Mittel komplett biologisch abgebaut.
> Enthält 1,2- Ethandiol


 
1,2-Ethandiaol ist Glykol und gehört eigentlich nicht ins Abwasser, denn Glykol wirkt als Biozid. Da es aber nur schwach giftig ist (wurde z.B. jahrelang zum panschen von Wein verwendet), hält sich der Effekt aber besonders in hoher Verdünnung so in Grenzen dass er kaum oder gar nicht messbar ist. Die Beschreibung ist dennoch Quatsch. Zwar wird nicht gleich der Abwasserzweckverband auf der Matte stehen wenn du einen Wakü-Füllung, Wasser-Glykolgemisch mit Korrosionsinhibitoren im Abfluss entsorgst (egal ob nun Innoprotect oder G48), aber es ist prinzipiell nicht zweckdienlich und umweltfreundlich ist es natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Alle Alkohole haben biozide Wirkung, einen darfst du aber sogar (in erstaunlich hohen Konzentrationen!) als Lebensmittelzusatz verwenden 
Es macht aber schon einen Unterschied, ob ein Hersteller offiziell die Einleitung in die Kanalisation zur Entsorgung nennt, oder ob er -wie bei G48- eine Vorbehandlung bzw. die Entsorgung in einer Müllverbrennungsanlage oder Deponie vorschreibt. Ich weiß nicht genau, worin der Unterschied chemisch liegt, neben den Korrosionsinhibitoren (in denen was so alles enthalten sein kann?  ) gibt es jedenfalls auch Unterschiede im Trägermedium. Das ist nicht in beiden Fällen reines Glykol, denn Schmelz-, Siede- und vor allem Flammpunkt unterscheiden sich deutlich, genauso wie Dichte und Viskosität. Aber auf alle Fälle gibt es strenge Richtlinien, was wie entsorgt werden darf und gerade Inno gehört nicht zu den Läden, die irgendwelche Angaben machen, ohne sich 33mal rechtlich abzusichern, weswegen ich nicht glaube, dass die Unterschiede in den Angaben unbegründet sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle Alkohole haben biozide Wirkung, einen darfst du aber sogar (in erstaunlich hohen Konzentrationen!) als Lebensmittelzusatz verwenden
> Es macht aber schon einen Unterschied, ob ein Hersteller offiziell die Einleitung in die Kanalisation zur Entsorgung nennt, oder ob er -wie bei G48- eine Vorbehandlung bzw. die Entsorgung in einer Müllverbrennungsanlage oder Deponie vorschreibt.



Sie schreiben im Sicherheitsdatenblatt zu G48 aber auch: 





> Mikroorganismen/Wirkung auf Belebtschlamm:
> Bei sachgemäßer Einleitung geringer Konzentrationen in adaptierte biologische Kläranlagen sind
> Störungen der Abbauaktivität von Belebtschlamm nicht zu erwarten.


Das ist in etwa das was Inno auch sagt - nur etwas anders ausgedrückt .
Dennoch ist es nicht sinnvoll Glykol im Abfluss zu entsorgen, auch wenn so geringe Mengen wie man sie in einer Wakü verwendet nichts ausmachen. Die Inhibitoren sind bei G48 ebenfalls nicht sonderlich beachtenswert was Toxizität o.Ä. angeht (2-Ethylhexansäure hat sogar eine leicht geringere Toxizität als das Trägermedium Glykol). Beides, Inhibitor und Trägermedium sind btw. in der gleichen niedrigen Wassergefährungsklasse 1 eingestuft. Gleiches dürfte für Innoprotect gelten, obwohl die keinerlei Angaben zu den eingesetzten Inhibitoren machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, worin der Unterschied chemisch liegt, neben den Korrosionsinhibitoren (in denen was so alles enthalten sein kann?  ) gibt es jedenfalls auch Unterschiede im Trägermedium. Das ist nicht in beiden Fällen reines Glykol, denn Schmelz-, Siede- und vor allem Flammpunkt unterscheiden sich deutlich, genauso wie Dichte und Viskosität. Aber auf alle Fälle gibt es strenge Richtlinien, was wie entsorgt werden darf und gerade Inno gehört nicht zu den Läden, die irgendwelche Angaben machen, ohne sich 33mal rechtlich abzusichern, weswegen ich nicht glaube, dass die Unterschiede in den Angaben unbegründet sind.



Diese Unterscheide beruhen im Wesentlichen darauf, dass Inno eine gebrauchsfertig verdünnte Mischung anbietet, während G48 als Konzentrat angeboten wird (selbst das für Autos gebrauchsfertige G48 ist im Wakü-Bereich zu hoch konzentriert und das Konzentrat natürlich erst recht). Innoprotect-Konzentrat hat nahezu identische Eigenschaften wie G48-Konzentrat (Im Rahmen der Angabengenauigkeit: gleicher Siedepunkt, gleiche R&S-Sätze, gleiche Viskosität, gleicher Brechungsindex, gleiche Dichte, gleicher pH-Wert, vergleichbarer Wassergehalt des Konzentrats usw... - von deutlichen Unterschieden jedenfalls keine Spur . Auch der Flammpunkt (Inno: >100°C, BASF: 120°C) kann als gleich angenommen werden da Inno zwar keine genaue Angabe macht aber den Bereich der BASF-Angabe abdeckt.
Zum Vergleich: Innovatek-Protect IP Konzentrat  & Glysantin Protect Plus / G48 (Konzentrat)

Was man eben nicht tun darf ist verdünnte Mischungen mit Konzentraten vergleichen - getreu dem Motto keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Die BASF sichert sich vermutlich noch wesentlich besser ab als ein kleiner Nischenanbieter wie Innovatek - daher vllt. auch die noch konservativeren Sicherheitshinweise  
Das Zeug ist bis auf die Farbe so gut wie identisch und der Hauptbestandteil ist 100% identisch - deshalb kann es auch vergleichbar gehandhabt werden. Die R&S-Sätze sind gleich und beides ist in Verdünnter Form keine Gefahr für Kläranlagen. Wer jedoch verantwortlich damit umgehen will, sollte in beiden Fällen das alte Kühlwasser sammeln und beim Schadstoffmobil abgeben. Zwar macht es nichts aus, wenn man man mal eine Wakü-Füllung im Abfluss entsorgt, aber wenn jeder so denken würde, geht das in die Hose.

Wie überall gilt eben auch hier: Die Dosis macht das Gift


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Zugegeben: Auf Konzentrat vs. Fertigmischung habe ich gar nicht geachtet. In dem spontan ergoogelten Sicherheitsdatenblatt für Innoprotect steht allerdings ein Flammpunkt von 53 °C und den erreicht man nicht durch Verdünnung mit Wasser.


----------



## reinhardrudi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

moin
also ich benutze auch G48 und bin sehr zufrieden.ich glaub nich das fertigmischungen besser umweltverträglich sind oder weniger giftig/allergen wie G48 sind,vorrausgesetzt man geht sorgfälltig/gewissenhaft damit um.

mfg


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

@ruyven_macaran: Der Flammpunkt einer Mischung verschiedener Flüssigkeiten mit unterschiedlichen Siedepunkten kann niedriger liegen als der der einzelnen Komponenten .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Auch wenn die hinzugegebene Komponente den niedrigeren Siedepunkt und einen wesentlich höheren Flammpunkt hat?
(= eigentlich vor dem brennbaren Material verdampfen sollte und dadurch sogar noch Luft verdrängt)


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

Kann ich dir für diese spezielle Mischung nicht genau sagen. Da Wasser nicht brennbar ist, hat es überhaupt keinen Flammpunkt, aber es hat eine enorme Wärmekapazität und dies kann hier ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen, denn beim Flammpunkt geht es ja nicht darum wann etwas anfängt zu brennen (das wäre die Zündtemperatur), sondern darum, wann die Wärme im Dampf-Luft-Gemisch an der Flammfront ausreicht, um die nötige Temperatur zur Oxidation des Brennstoff zu erreichen. Eine Komponente mit hoher Wärmekapazität wie der Wasserdampf, könnte hier also dazu beitragen, dass der Flammpunkt gegenüber dem reinen Glykol deutlich runter geht. Anderseits hat Glykol auch eine recht ordentliche Wärmekapazität. 
Möglicherweise ist aber auch einfach das Fertigmische-Datenblatt falsch.

Das Datenblatt vom Inno-Konzentrat stimmt jedenfalls in allen Punkten überein. Da kann man davon ausgehen, dass es passt, denn beide Firmen werden wohl kaum die gleichen Fehler gemacht haben - zumal das bei G48 fatal wäre. Davon werden ja nun mal erheblich größere Mengen eingesetzt. Glykol verhält sich nun mal nicht unterschiedlich nur weil ein anderes Logo auf der Flasche klebt und der Volumenanteil des Rests ist bei den Konzentraten nahezu vernachlässigbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Flüssigkeit für die Wakü*

thx. Ich hätte es pauschal einfach für unmöglich gehalten, dass eine unbrennbare Flüssigkeit den Flammpunkt senken kann und das Gegenteil erwartet.


----------

